# wet to dry weight loss?



## Treebeard (Jul 23, 2007)

quick question, what percentage of the wet weight of harvested plants will i loose during the drying out/curing period? thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*I think it's a bit more than half but i'm not really sure as i can't seem to find the thread.  *


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 23, 2007)

yea its 64% to the normal dried state...but it really depends how long u let your weed dry


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 23, 2007)

lol about 60-70% or more. It depends on your timing of the harvest and the genetics that is grown. It also depends on how long you let flower. your final weight is determined by alot more than just the drying /curing process.


----------



## AlienBait (Jul 24, 2007)

In my grows it's been between 68-78% loss in weight.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2007)

> In my grows it's been between 68-78% loss in weight


Mine too.


----------



## pastor420 (Jul 24, 2007)

70-75% per Jorge C.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 25, 2007)

I normally wiegh wet after trimming......I reduce by 75% the result to get the dried weight.....
Its not exact .....but its close enough......


----------



## pokersmoke (Jul 25, 2007)

i dried a 26 gram top cola and it ended up  7 grams :holysheep:


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 25, 2007)

Which if you work it out......
26 - 75% = 6.5

runs closley to the 75% rule.....


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 25, 2007)

well i'll start toasting a lil bit of it after bout a 60% weight drop. but about 73% is the best, aftet that she gets a lil crunchy


----------



## grow student (Aug 7, 2007)

in harvest now & my dry weight is coming in at about 1/3 of the harvest weight.So the 60-70% would be about it.Hope this helps....


----------

